# Janacek's Harmonic Language?



## Nicksievers

Can someone point me in the right direction for understanding Janacek's harmonic world. Is it modal? chromatic? I know he uses a lot of simple folk melodies but he harmonizes them with such a unique sound.


----------



## Phil loves classical

It is modal from the works I have in mind, I believe the Idyll from suite for strings and the melody in Sinfonietta.


----------



## VishnuB

You might find the references _Janáček Studies_, _The Symphonic Works of Leoš Janáček_, _Leoš Janáček: Life, Work, and Contribution_, "Precursors of Janáček's Operas 'Její pastorkyňa' (Jenůfa)," and "'Zdenka' _Tema con Variazioni_: An Analysis of Leoš Janáček's Early Style" helpful.


----------



## R3PL4Y

I am far from an expert, but I am aware that Janacek made use of some whole tones at least in the Sinfonietta.


----------

